# TTOC in Ireland



## drfrank (Sep 24, 2006)

Is there any TTOC in Ireland ?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Well I'll be in Dublin on monday - does that count ?

We have a NEW Irish rep, Irish Sancho, who'll be trying to get some things going I'm sure


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

drfrank said:


> Is there any TTOC in Ireland ?


There is indeed drfrank. I am currently trying to get in contact with all members in Ireland.

There has been some talk about a mini-meet in Athlone over the xmas hols. Ideally I'd like to organise a proper meet for the start of next year.

Hev the Scottish Rep. has also suggested a joint Irish-Scottish meet.

How does that sound to you? You're over in the West?

Niall


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev the Scottish Rep. has also suggested a joint Irish-Scottish meet.

hope Hev get's that meeting up and running, count us in if she can sounds great


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> hope Hev get's that meeting up and running, count us in if she can sounds great












Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > hope Hev get's that meeting up and running, count us in if she can sounds great
> ...


well!!!!!!! when is it going to be & dont make it when iam on call


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Give Niall a chance will ya :lol: .................. I had ideas about gate-crashing one of his meets in the first half of next year :wink: but <shhh> I haven't told him that!

Give me a note of when you are 'on call' and I'll make sure we go then :lol: :lol: :-*

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


It was you with the ball(s)?  ........... I knew it!!

Urmmm, we are in severe danger of hi-jacking this thread (oops)......... then you wonder why our threads go on for 70 odd pages :lol:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Sorry Naill :wink: keep us posted


----------



## Markus WellBelly MD (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I would also be interested in any meetings in Ireland. I live in Norn Iron, in Belfast.
I like these references to oncall, so could you also make it when I'm not oncall :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Donegal here - if my TT materialises , I'll be interested in runs - have some ready made run notes from my MINI runs, so will be able to recycle them


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Donegal here - if my TT materialises , I'll be interested in runs - have some ready made run notes from my MINI runs, so will be able to recycle them


TT now ordered, May / June delivery - joined TTOC today as well, so would be glad to meet all you locals too


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Based in Clare and would be interested in attending a meet!

Regards,

04DTT


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=

Input needed in the above thread please


----------

